# Citori safety question



## bow88 (Nov 15, 2005)

I found a Citori White Lighting on sale recently and it shouldered very well. Thought I might buy it for clay sports and hunting. I forgot to check to see if the safety engaged automatically when closing. Being I plan to use it for clays I prefer a safety that has to be engaged manually. Does anyone know if this is the case with the White Lightning? I went to Browning.com and downloaded the manual but it really doesn't say if it is automatic or manual. Thanks in advance for any insight.

Al (Bow)


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I have the same gun... It does not go on safty when you close it... You must put it on manually... I love my white lighting!!! Great gun... What price are you paying?


----------



## bow88 (Nov 15, 2005)

It was marked down to $1300 on Clearance at Gander Mtn. Being there were a couple of marks on the wood they said they would knock-off another $100. I think if I open an account they give another 5% that would just about cover tax. However, after seeing the Super Lightning on the Browning website I might hold out for it.

Al


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

My buddies dad has a super lite and it is really nice... only difference is the black receiver.... the operation is the same... dont know about the weight as his is a 20 gauge and mine white is a 12 gauge. still really lite... only problem is it kicks more and does not shoot 3" shells.... which is fine for me as I only use it for grouse and pheasant... that is a good price... I paid $1200 3 years ago for mine... they only made those guns for one year so they are difficult to fine... what do a super lite cost?


----------



## bow88 (Nov 15, 2005)

It's a new model this season according to the website. It's not a Super Lite but a Super Lightning. List is $1800 plus, but if you go to GunBroker.com they can be found for $1505. Of course at that price you will still have to pay shipping and FFL fees. Take a look at browning.com and check it out. It has the schnabel forearm.

Al


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I am sorry... they must have changed the names of things..... I have the Citor Super Light Feather.... according the the website... but I know it is called the "citori white lightning" on the gun... dont know what the deal is.... but mine definatly has the straight english stock on it, it is also a 24" barrel which is see is not available anymore.... I know they only made the gun I have for one year.... anyhow I did buy it off the internet... www.gunsamerica.com it was not too difficult... I think shipping was $25.00 and I did not have to pay the transfer fee because I know the dealer well.. anyhow... guess I can not speak for the safty then, but I know all the brownings I remember shooting dont auto on safty on closing. :lol:


----------

